# Help!! Will a foal grow out of being pigeon toed?



## 2Hot2Trot92 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi. My neighbor has this weanling filly that she wants to re-home. I am a little tempted to take her on as a long term project as she is a sweet little thing. She is an appaloosa and the only thing holding me back is the fact that her left front foot is pigeon toed. The owner says that her vet told her she will grow out of it and as far as ride-ability, she is supposedly expected to be just fine. How true is this? I am open to all advice. Thanks, guys!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

From what i've seen,Chances are no not going to out grow if anything may worsen:-(. If it is mild you may be able to correct with some corrective trimming. On the other hand, Youngsters that toe outward can improve as they get older as there chest widens & bulks out their legs turn more inward :wink:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Depends how severe it is. Do you have photos? My Arabian mare is pigeon toed in both fronts and it has never hindered her or even caused soreness. The only issue, I found, was riding in the mountains. When we went down very steep hills she sometimes caught the backs of her legs because her front feet cross over when she walks. 
I would look into a _good_ farrier if you do take her as at her age it would be quite possible to correct it, if not entirely then improve it at least.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

As a weanling it may already to be too late to "fix" this. It also may not be correctable if the rotation comes from up high (and is less likely to lead to unsoundness). If the rotation is at a joint, the chances of unsoundness are greater. 

Foals need their feet trimmed (rasped level) every couple of weeks to keep things growing straight (IMO).


----------

